# More new arrivals today!!



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have twenty baby white lip vipers after being born today between 16:00 and 19:30hrs, plenty of both sexes.
I have pictures to come later tonight!

ALSO! just to say, I GOT EVERYTHING ON CAM for a video or two of the birth up close and sack breaking, cranky mother, cranky babies all lovely little snappers.

Next up it's the western bush viper's turn to give birth!

Woohoo! 

Pictures will be up tonight tonight/tomorrow about 02:00 saturday 27th.
And the videos will be up asap... so be sure to check out the youtube channel (YouTube - RJKHOTS's Channel)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well Done mate!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Got pics sorted now actually.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Exellent... well done


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

aww wiked well done


----------



## HappyCrazyBunny (Mar 15, 2010)

Incredible! Perfect little miniatures!! Would it be silly of me to ask if they are dangerous when they're newly born? :blush:
Helen xx


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

What a beautiful sight they are! Congratulations and fantastic pics. Helen- to the best of my knowledge they are indeed 'fully operational' from birth, so yes, keep fingers clear!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats & well done for getting it on video & all the pics! :no1: 
That's a tub with a lot of sharp teeth in it! :lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats amazing mate, nice work!: victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Amazing pics mate, especially the one below. Well done :2thumb:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Congrats Rob! my Mangrove pit viper also gave birth yesterday, however, i wasnt quite so successful:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> I have twenty baby white lip vipers after being born today between 16:00 and 19:30hrs, plenty of both sexes.
> I have pictures to come later tonight!
> 
> ALSO! just to say, I GOT EVERYTHING ON CAM for a video or two of the birth up close and sack breaking, cranky mother, cranky babies all lovely little snappers.
> ...


Awesome mate, those photos are cracking, very very cool. Congrats



Azemiops said:


> Congrats Rob! my Mangrove pit viper also gave birth yesterday, however, i wasnt quite so successful:
> 
> image


Unlucky Tom. Its a shame that is. Have you ever allowed any females that have passed slugs to eat them back up? or is it a case shes purely not interested in it?

Hows your python doing: victory:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Grats, love the pics and your vids on your youtube channel


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

stunning bet your well chuffed are you selling the babys if you are drop me a pm cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Got pics sorted now actually.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Unlucky Tom. Its a shame that is. Have you ever allowed any females that have passed slugs to eat them back up? or is it a case shes purely not interested in it?
> 
> Hows your python doing: victory:


Hey Christian, she wasnt interested in eating them. They were left in over night but were still there this morning.
Borneo Short-tail is doing great, had her prelay shed 10 days ago, should be dropping eggs any day now


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

She had a huge litter! or is that normal for a white lipped viper to have a litter that size?


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing pictures, lucky guy!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

STReptiles said:


> She had a huge litter! or is that normal for a white lipped viper to have a litter that size?


Thanks!! 
She did give birth to 21 but that little one was defected in both size and appearance, weighing 2.7 grams and had a protruding eye from it's socket and it had difficulty breathing, it passed away shortly after coming out of the sack.
They are all relatively chunky little snakes, weighing in from 5.2 grams to 5.9 grams.
It is typical for this species to give birth to anything between 4 and 16.
20 is doing well.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Thanks!!
> She did give birth to 21 but that little one was defected in both size and appearance, weighing 2.7 grams and had a protruding eye from it's socket and it had difficulty breathing, it passed away shortly after coming out of the sack.
> They are all relatively chunky little snakes, weighing in from 5.2 grams to 5.9 grams.
> It is typical for this species to give birth to anything between 4 and 16.
> 20 is doing well.


 Cool! thats great nice work.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Thanks!!
> She did give birth to 21 but that little one was defected in both size and appearance, weighing 2.7 grams and had a protruding eye from it's socket and it had difficulty breathing, it passed away shortly after coming out of the sack.
> They are all relatively chunky little snakes, weighing in from 5.2 grams to 5.9 grams.
> It is typical for this species to give birth to anything between 4 and 16.
> 20 is doing well.


Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice photography and snakes :2thumb::no1:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

:lol2: ive looked at this thread about 11 times now, great pics


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Video available now, it's still processing but viewable.
YouTube - White lipped viper birth.mov


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

amazing


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are beautiful, well done & wicked piccies


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

they are absolutely gorgeous and the video is great :no1:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Wowie!!
Wonderful green colour!

They remind me of this :lol2:


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

fantastic pics m8
the little 1s look amazing


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW congrats on your amazing sucsess :no1:

Great pics and video thanks for posting.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the father of the babies


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rob.
Big Congratulations mate , lovely babies 

I'd still like to take a close look at that male, boy is he chunky for a male c.albolabris

Cheers,
Al


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Video's better then the pics.......and they're fantastic anyway!!!

Watched other feeding vids too.......WOW! Respect :notworthy:


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you keep the male and female together all year or did you introduce them for breeding?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, he's a whopper alright compared to my other male, I must actually do a video on the 2 males and get real close up. 
I kept the pair together from september...


----------

